# help with a lee melting pot



## damifinowfish (May 29, 2006)

Can any help me with this proplem?

I used a lee melting pot to make sinkers with over the winter. The problem is how do you clean the pour hole in the bottom? The guy I borrowed it form told me to just tap a awl into it to clean it out. Well This might work for but sooner or latter the bottom part dislodges and you end up with lead all over the place. Got the new part from Lee in less then a week to fix it before I gave it back to him. 

help

Damifinow fish


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

Are you leaving lead in the pot after you finish?


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

I just take a large paper clip and run it up th pour spout with a cup below. You also need to turn the screw at the top of the rod while you are using it. One other note use clean lead. Now it does take a little while longer for the spout lead to melt.


----------



## Cobia Seeker (Mar 19, 2002)

I have the same problem with mine at times. Just make a couple of turns back and fourth on the top screw while pouring and it will be ok. Also as stated earlier make sure the lead in the spout has melted before you start to pour.


----------



## damifinowfish (May 29, 2006)

*thanks*

Thanks for all the help

A Lee Pot works alot better then heating up one pound of lead at a time over a small camp stove

Damifinow fish


----------

